# Bumps in the night



## Bassetluv (Sep 3, 2007)

Something rather funny happened to me the other evening. I was at my computer (which is now in my bedroom....I moved it out of Anna's room because wires and Anna don't mix) and I was looking something up in Google. Oddly, in my search I happened to stumble across a link to a post I'd made a year or so ago in another forum, one that deals with people discussing places to live in North America. I had posted a question, asking if anyone had ever been to Thayer's Inn in Littleton, NH, because I was curious to see whether anyone had ever reported - or heard about - evidence of hauntings there. The reason I was asking was because I'd gone there with my sister and we had stayed for a night, and I swear, there was a ghost in our room. My sister wasn't aware of a thing, but for me...well, let's just say I would be much too chicken to stay there again.

When I originally posted the question, a few people responded, some saying they'd never heard anything about it, some saying they'd had what they would call *odd* experiences at that hotel. So I had replied to them all and thanked them for the info, and then eventually forgot about it. But the other night when I stumbled across the link that took me back to the thread I'd created, I discovered that many more posts had been added since then...and yes, people were verifying that ghostly activities do occur there. So I decided to try and find more info (again) on the internet about this hotel and hauntings, as my original search came up with nothing - other than the hotel's website, which states nothing about ghosts. In my search I began running across all sorts of ghost stories about other places, and in my curiosity I began reading some of them. By this time it was getting pretty late, it was dark and the only thing illuminating my room was the computer screen. So I was quite effectively giving myself a case of the heebie-jeebies, reading about hauntings whilst sitting in the dark, and recalling what had happened to me at Thayer's. 

Suddenly I heard a bang. I spun around and saw nothing, but boy did it startle me! My dog was lying on the bed snoring away, so I felt (somewhat) comforted by the fact that she wasn't barking...thus hadn't heard anything...so I went back to reading what was on the screen. Then again, a few moments later - another bang, only louder. And then another. And another. Cripes, I suddenly realized it was coming from under my bed! Had I somehow conjured up a ghost just by reading about them? Had I *gasp* conjured up the ghost from Thayer's Inn? Just as my imagination decided to go absolutely wild, I heard it yet again...bang...BANG...*BANG*!!!! 

Since my dog is about as effective for ghost protection as Scooby-Doo (unless said ghost was wearing a squirrel suit..._then_ she'd spring into action), I decided to muster up my ounce of courage and look. I got down on my hands and knees, heart pounding, imagination conjuring up the thoughts of glowing red eyes peering out at me, or - worse - some hairy, clawed hand reaching out and grabbing me by the throat, and I peered under the bed.

And there it sat.

Huge white fangs, evil eyes glowing in the dark, long radar ears capable of detecting human prey....

_ANNA_!!! The dumb bunny...she had scurried into my room when I wasn't looking, settled into a corner under my bed, and began whumping with her hind feet, royally upset because her dinner was a bit late. *sigh* My ghost liveth on, in the form of a bunny...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 3, 2007)

Good story Bassetluv,I can imagine you were scared to death. That's why i don't read or watch movies about ghosts. I'm a WOSSY.

Buttercup lives in our family room and he thumps when he hears something outside. Of course it's always when I'm by myself and late at night, I'm do darn chicken to even look out the curtains to see if something is out there.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 3, 2007)

:roflmao:

Oh, Anna, what perfect timing you have!

Bunnies...they're something else, aren't they?

Bassetluv,I have 10 cats that would behave just like your dog...or worse yet, they'd run!

Great story!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm one of the worst chickens when it comes to strange noises, etc. And yet I _love_ scary movies! However, must admit I don't watch them nearly as often now that I live alone. I do have the animals here, but rely on them for protection? Ha!

If The Mummy suddenly burst into my room one dark and lonely night, my dog would probably sit up and say something like, "Oh man...lookit allll that toilet paper! Mom's gonna be so mad at you for using so mu...hey, do you have a cookie? Do ya? Do ya?!?!?"

And the cats would just open their eyes, blink once, and say, "*Yawn*...*stretch*...Mummy, huh? Leave your name and number and we'll get back to you..."

Anna would probably be the only one who _might_ come to my defense..._if_ I fed her first...:rollseyes

(See, this is why I want to get a Continental Giant some day...body guard from all things natural and supernatural! )


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Oh my gosh! I would have been so scared! I can't believe you looked, I would have ran, lol. *


----------



## cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha,i can relate to your story a bit Bassetluv

I live on my own as well,with my two kids,and i have this facination with ghosts and i love reading stories about them

Well one night,and i know i shouldn't because i just get scared,i went looking for spooky ghost stories on the internet...haha,i even said to myself,Cheryl do this tomorrow when it's daylight,but i didn't listen,i went ahead anyway

Anyway i was reading the ghost stories and i was getting quite scared,because i start to imagine things,and i would start to hear noises.So i said ok that's enough i will finish of tomorrow,by this point i was terrified,and i know i had to walk down a long hallway to get to my bedroom,so i turn the pc off and start walking down the hallway,i have a little night light in my room that just gives of a little glow so i could see where i was going,actually i'm scared to walk in the dark lol.

Well as i rounded the hallway,i seen this figure,and i freaked and i stood there and screamed........hehe,it was just my son going to the toilet,i scared the crap out of him by screaming lol.That happened just a few weeks ago,and the kids still bring it up and have a good laugh,my older son laughs and says mum..you are such a dork lol

Cheryl


----------

